# New Fuse Box



## kristal (1 Sep 2010)

Hi All

 Would anyone know how much should it cost to have a new fuse box fitted in an eldery relations house he thinks it was last done in the 1970s and now needs replacing

                                  Thanks.


----------



## SparkRite (2 Sep 2010)

kristal said:


> Hi All
> 
> Would anyone know how much should it cost to have a new fuse box fitted in an eldery relations house he thinks it was last done in the 1970s and now needs replacing
> 
> Thanks.



Very hard to say, without seeing the installation, but assuming its a tree bed, or similar, sized house, you should budget between 250 -350 euro for a straight changeover.


----------



## bertie1 (3 Sep 2010)

SparkRite said:


> Very hard to say, without seeing the installation, but assuming its a tree bed, or similar, sized house, you should budget between 250 -350 euro for a straight changeover.


 
Its going to be more than that , in order to do it right, if the fuseboard needs changing , so will the tails to the ESB meter  & the bonding & earth rod. If the tails are not 16sq the the ESB need to get involved a fee will have to be paid to them. The house will have to be tested  after installing a new board  a cert submitted for the house , a payment to the ESB to reconnect new tails.


----------



## kristal (3 Sep 2010)

Thanks Guys
Thanks for your replys I just don't want my relation to be ripped off. Once I have at least an idea of how much it will cost him


----------

